# New Ruger LC9



## toph513 (Feb 17, 2009)

Has anybody seen one at a gun shop yet? Ruger says shipping feb 1st, but I was in a gun shop today and they made it sound like they are on back order already.


----------



## rein1 (Jun 30, 2008)

i have 20 Lc9's on order with all but 1 sold.needless to say some my customers are getting pissed about nothing coming in yet.I talked to 6 firearms distributors and none have received a lc9 yet.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

I'm gunna give this gun a year and see what happens. But I'm very interested.


----------



## twotap (Dec 28, 2004)

I agree give it time to digest the recalls a year should do it.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

I think not just guns in mason has one to look at in there shop.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

they have one for sale at Dick Williams in Saginaw; i ooogled and ohhgggled over it last week.


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

A friend of mine runs a video blog. He just happen to get one the other day and has made this video review, that may be of interest to you.


----------



## toph513 (Feb 17, 2009)

Great video, Thanks. I saw another video on another site also, and have to say I like what I see.


----------

